# New Decals



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's really sharp looking.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice. Think Im going to get blue ones for my tires, Im dipping them black probably tomorrow. I have a bottle of touch up paint for my car, might just paint the rim emblem to match the exact color.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I checked out GrafxWerks. They should sell an overlay for the plastic around our shifter and radio, I would buy that quick.


----------

